# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  Notice - Iphone imei check Service Restored !! now working fine

## mohamed73

Hi guys 
Sorry for late but it's solved now !! 
now you can use Iphone imei check service as normal 
it's back 
MODEL: IPHONE 5 64GB BLACK VERSION: IMEI: 013334000090207 SERIAL:  F2LJC112F38W COUNTRY CODE: MAC: 68:96:7b:0d:65:db ACTIVATED: NO  (1970-1-01 02:00:00) CARRIER: Canada Bell. (Canada Bell.) SIMLOCK:  LOCKED

----------


## ali pop

شكرا لك

----------


## n_b_1988

مشكور جدا .... يعني لو طلبت منك أي سيريال تعملي تشيك عليه ؟؟

----------


## محيسن

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

